# xenxes's Fluval Spec 2g / Vase 2g - Twin Betta Tanks



## xenxes

*Current Status (6/19/12):*

*New Combined Progression Pics*

Merged old Fluval Spec thread into this one. Now Betta Tank & Betta Vase.









Old female beta (RIP) 









New female beta (her progeny) 


*Bowl*: Old Bowl Progression Pics
---------------------------

*Equipment*:
- Walmart Stem Vase ($9)
- Hagen Elite Mini ($7)
- Ikea Lamp ($10 @ Ikea, $20 Online)

*Flora:*
- Aponogeton
- Green Cabomba
- Lindernia Parviflora
- Amazon Micro Sword
- Ludwigia Arcuata
- Rotala Macrandra
- Hygrophila Polysperma (I think, not sure what that green plant in front left is?)

*Fauna*:
- 1 Female Betta
- 6 MTS


*Tank*: Old Tank Progression Pics
-----------------------------

*Equipment:*
- Fluval Spec, all stock ($32 from Wag's 1/2 off coupon)
- Fluval 13W Mini CFL ($23)
- [strike]Pagoda from Petsmart[/strike]

*Fauna:*
1x Male Half Moon Betta
6x Malaysian Trumpet Snails

*Flora:*
2x Crinum Thaianum (water onions)
1x patch of Hemianthus Callitrichoides (baby dwarf tears)
Ludwigia Arcuata
Frogbits
Red Root Floaters
Green Cabomba
Lindernia Parviflora
Amazon Micro Sword
Rotala Macrandra
Hygrophila Polysperma (maybe, not sure what the 3 green leafy plants in the middle are)

*Substrate:*
1/2" Miracle Grow, baked @ 350F then filtered
1/2" Fluval Plant Stratum
1/2" Tahitian Moon Sand
(not sure what I was going for here...)


----------



## jacketherington

Where did you find the statue in your cube? I have been liking for something just like that.


----------



## xenxes

The pagoda? Petsmart 

Can anyone recommend a light and filter for this thing? I tried clamping on my Spec light and that simply won't work with the concave angle of the bowl. Maybe a standalone, I'd like something sleek to hide behind the bowl.

As for a filter it would be angled down with the suction cups, wonder how that would work...


----------



## Newman

i'd recommend DHG for the groundcover around the aponogeton. going to look great.

the light can just be a simple desk lamp with a daylight CFL of about 10-13W

filtering is more tough. I guess some sort of internal filter that you can hide...

at this point, you let the plants grow and take a firm hold before you introduce a filter and start spraying water at the soil, uprooting everything lol.


----------



## xenxes

TY, been meaning to pickup some DHG from a LFS (little far from here). I don't have too many low light plants at my disposal. 

If filtering doesn't work I'll probably *have to* pick up another Spec and use this as a shrimp tank 

Newman how did you do your hood? I saw that you had a cover on yours?


----------



## Newman

o that. well it was just a lame looking hood from a 2.5 gal bowfront tank. the tank is no longer lit by that hood. it's lit by a 5 arm floor lamp lol. useful for multiple bowls. not exactly compact looking though


----------



## xenxes

Threw in some xmas moss all around, the aponogeton grew 2 more leaves in 2 days, with barely any light 









My current bedroom shelves


----------



## GMYukonon24s

That's a nice bowl and spec.


----------



## Sophie and Mom

xenxes said:


> My current bedroom shelves



What do you have in the little vase?


----------



## xenxes

GMYukonon24s said:


> That's a nice bowl and spec.


TY 



Sophie and Mom said:


> What do you have in the little vase?


That's the female betta eventually going in the filtered / planted vase, she was pretty ragged and had fin rot. It's easier to keep the little vase clean and medicated. Her fin's almost completely regrown, I'm thinking another couple days. Fish poo makes excellent orchid fertilizer.


----------



## xenxes

Got the filter and light and set them up. 

The filter was setup the same way as my 0.5g cube, I superglued sponge in the intake as prefilter, stuffed it with a layer of carbon, some old biomedia, and stuffed foam into the output nozzle, angling it up to the water surface for minimum flow. This little thing is rated 58 gph on max!

The light is very very weak, perhaps I can change the bulb, but IKEA lamps are weird :/


----------



## Newman

hopefully the lamp can grow something.


----------



## atom

If you figure out how to change the bulb let me know! I might use the Ikea light on mine and the stock light, but not sure how I feel about mixing cool and warm light.

I like the strange eclipse like halo the light creates on your table!

Do you find the elite mini creates a vortex in a round vase? I did with mine and I couldn't get the water to stop swirling.


----------



## xenxes

The filter does not create a vortex when I angle it straight up, but I did angle it about 45 degrees so I get water movement (a swirl) going clockwise. It's kinda cool to see the shadows of the frogbits on the shelf as they rotate. Again I have flow near a trickle (stuffed it full of sponges, output being most important).

I highly doubt anything will grow under the lamp by itself, but the aponogeton has been doing fine with indirect sunlight coming in the room. I did break off a few leaves getting the filter in just right :/ I could not Google out a bulb replacement, I'm hoping it's just a standard LED I can grab on eBay, may take it apart later.

I agree about warm and cool not mixing, but in this case they actually highlight the colors of the fish:









Hiding the mechanical timer behind the orchid


----------



## Newman

betta is in already huh

cycled?


----------



## xenxes

Newman said:


> betta is in already huh
> 
> cycled?


Old media. Instant cycle, not feeding for a couple days to make sure. Never know with the smaller bowls. Actually old sand/gravel too I grabbed and made a mess everywhere.

Most of her fin grew back and I needed that small vase for an avocado seedling.


----------



## Newman

haha growing avocados now too?


----------



## xenxes

Growing everything :/ found a Japanese eggplant plant @ Walmart this weekend, lol. The dried strawberry roots they sell also takes off fast. Found out that Walmart planters / gardening stuff are cheaper than Home Depot.


----------



## Petrie

I'm interested in doing a small bowl like this but don't know what to do for light, keep us posted on how that ikea light does cause I can easily pick one up.


----------



## Newman

just do a simple desk lamp for light with a CFL daylight bulb.


lol you can't resist growing random things?


----------



## xenxes

Newman said:


> just do a simple desk lamp for light with a CFL daylight bulb.
> 
> lol you can't resist growing random things?


The Ikea light was one of the few that was low profile enough to fit on the shelf :/ hope it works

I keep seeds from random fruits & vegetables and throw them in a wet paper towel in a sandwich ziplock with exhaled air. Throng of seedlings in 3 days for my balcony planters, though not much dirt-space left :icon_smil 

Still 7/0/0/0-5 after light feeding. I will need more plants to stabilize nitrates, but really unsure what else will grow in here other than aponogeton & dwarf hg; frogbits and RRF are still alive though not thriving. 

I like the MTS despite the occasional uprooting, they eat/dig fish poo into the substrate. 









Added a few more random clippings to experiment with. Aponogeton got bigger?









Must be something about the bowl-shape and light, she's constantly fighting her reflection, and seems to be having issues gauging distance to her food when I drop in pellets (misses the mark first time)


----------



## Newman

lol bettas...


----------



## xenxes

Newman said:


> lol bettas...


They make loud crunching noises at night (biting the glass?)


----------



## Newman

lol. do they make the noises also right after they catch their food? the way they snap their heads as they are trying to process food in their mouth makes a certain cracking noise. idk if thats what you hear.


----------



## ValMM

Mine have done that too. It is rather confusing, since there is no food in the tank for them to eat. I assume it has something to do with their labyrinth.


----------



## xenxes

Bettas have very strong jaws for their size (proportionately speaking, > great white sharks).

I have 2 low grade cherry shrimp with the male, they're practically see-through and he hasn't messed with them, then again who knows. :/


----------



## xenxes

So here is a 5-day update of the light:










Plants do grow under this light. It is a 4.2W LED, so I'm getting 2+ per gallon (likely higher, since it is LED). However, all my healthy frogbits in the vase have melted. And I thought they were low-light. Maybe there's another explanation.

I took the betta out, there was a nitrite spike. She's back in her medicated vase until her fin completely grows back, guess I jumped the gun. Will wait for plants to establish some more.


----------



## atom

The light is keeping my Staurogyne repens and Anubias alive so far.


----------



## Eldachleich

Thats the same light I have!!
Its nice to see things growing! I had the chance to get it for free.. so I went for it.
Except mines clip on and white.
This looks good... better than my bowl lol...


----------



## diwu13

Such nice tanks xenxes. Glad your GF is alright with that . You also have a neat house haha!


----------



## synthorange

Are you getting good surface flow? Floating plants I've tried in stagnant small bowl setups didnt do too well.


----------



## xenxes

Decent surface flow. My experience has been that floating plants thrive in stagnant bowls so long as there's decent light. Must be the light, the inside plants are doing fine but are leaning towards the window in my room.

Only frogbits are melting, the red root floaters I put in recently are still alive, but no longer red. Will try some dwarf water lettuce when I get more. The duckweed is thriving though


----------



## diwu13

Yea, xenxes created a little whirlpool with that filter in there. So good surface flow!

*edit* Gah, got ninja'd lol


----------



## xenxes

Bowl progression post:


----------



## atom

I find that frogbit melts in my bowls w/o filters. You can't really kill duckweed though, lol.

xenxes, are you still just running the iKea light? It's looking good.


----------



## xenxes

Same light. Aponogeton grows in any light, some high light species I have are growing too, i.e. rotala indica, it will just stay green. The red root floater is still alive. One frogbit is left, showing some new growth. The vase is filtered, I don't think the lack of filtration causes it to melt. Must be the lighting / different water parameters.

The frogbits I have in my stagnant fairy shrimp jar are thriving, their roots get long enough to reach the ground in waters with no/minimal flow:


----------



## synthorange

Yummy surface scum!


----------



## xenxes

Actually you're right it is melting a bit, it just grows new ones faster than it melts. Some surface agitation is good. Yeah that surface scum is thick, but I think the fairy shrimp eat it. They jump in and out of it a lot.


----------



## Bombalurina

I love both your tanks. Very beautiful. How do you keep them heated, though?


----------



## xenxes

Don't have any heaters, apartment @ 74-78 year round.


----------



## xenxes

Growth update. Added a crypt. Aponogeton got too big and is growing into itself.


----------



## atom

It looks great! I love the new plant additions and she looks quite happy. I hope she isn't a jumper!

The light still helping you grow plants?

You must have a really good camera.


----------



## Eldachleich

This looks awesome.. This light is working out well for me.


----------



## Koi Kameon

*ikea lamp*

:icon_smilThat is the exact lamp I was going to buy off AMZ tomorrow for my 15 dollar 2.25 gallon bowl that I got at Target as a freshwater plant/snail nano. How is it working with the plants? Did they get that great with that lamp? I emailed IKEA for the spectograph and they had no idea--just that it is 3,000K. Mine is next to an aquarium with a 13w 6,400K lamp and will also get a bit of indirect sunlight. What is the Kelvins on the nano next to the bowl? This is hilarious. I just stumbled on this thread...Please let me know...


----------



## xenxes

Everything in here grew from bulbs or cuttings under the light, it's on for 10 hour cycles. 4W 2700k, definitely considered low light. 

The LED on the Fluval Spec next to the bowl looks to be 6.5k, don't know the wattage (assuming lower), it's also low light. The plants under that started melting when the frogbits got too dense.


----------



## Koi Kameon

*Thanks a lot for light info.*

I plan on using low light plants so that will not be a problem. I can't believe/am relieved that your bowl looks so great with that lamp! I had never used anything but aquarium lights before for lighting and was kind of nervous about it. Congrats and thanks! It's very pretty.


----------



## xenxes

The aponogeton was covering everything, I had to trim it:










Basically hacked it all off with a machete (or tiny scissors):










The filter was also really dirt, almost stagnant--which was causing water spikes. I cleaned it out and the water surface is moving/shimmering again.


----------



## diwu13

How did it get super dirty? Lots of betta poop?


----------



## xenxes

Dirt, whenever I plant something and upset the substrate I need to remember to clean the filter a week later. You really don't notice the flow slowing down on a day-to-day basis, until it completely stops and your water smells like fish.


----------



## diwu13

My shrimp tanks smell like... fish too. But it's super subtle. It's a little weird since the water that falls outside dries like crusty brown .


----------



## Koi Kameon

xenxes said:


> Got the filter and light and set them up.
> 
> The filter was setup the same way as my 0.5g cube, I superglued sponge in the intake as prefilter, stuffed it with a layer of carbon, some old biomedia, and stuffed foam into the output nozzle, angling it up to the water surface for minimum flow. This little thing is rated 58 gph on max!
> 
> The light is very very weak, perhaps I can change the bulb, but IKEA lamps are weird :/


Did you ever figure out if you can change the light bulb if it goes out?


----------



## FisheriesOmen

Wow that apogenton grew that fast in 3 days (beginning of topic) I hope mine do the same  sub.'d looking forward to more updates


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin

I have an apogenton crispus that won't die, but won't grow. I have had it in three different lighting conditions now. It is currently hanging out in the background of my bookshelf community tank. I am hoping that it takes off there.

I love all your little tanks.


----------



## xenxes

Been busy and slacking with the tank updates 










Added a Hydocotyle Leucocephyala to grow along the bottom, not much has changed. All the plants got a little bigger, and I had to cut a few more leaves off the aponogeton


----------



## diwu13

Wow xenxes is back!


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin

Looking really good! I hope my sphere turns out half that good when I get it going!


----------



## FisheriesOmen

CrazyCatPeekin said:


> Looking really good! I hope my sphere turns out half that good when I get it going!


ditto.

keep up the good work! and the updates!


----------



## xenxes

Koi Kameon said:


> Did you ever figure out if you can change the light bulb if it goes out?


It's a LED light so not readily changed, though I'm sure you can find a part on eBay.. but a new light is only $10.


----------



## xenxes

New progression pics, both tanks:


----------



## diwu13

Glad some of fry made it! Take some pictures of those when you have a chance, I'd be interested in seeing what betta fry look like!

In other news, I have the same exact extension cord for my fish tank as you lol.


----------



## xenxes

Can't get a pic, they're hiding/quick/way too small, but just imagine cherry shrimp eggs with 2 eyes and a tail. I'll be happy if 1-2 make it to adulthood.


----------



## xenxes

Update: 










Merged my Fluval Spec post into this one, makes more sense than keeping 2 journals separate for the same space.


----------



## xenxes

The old LED started going out on the Spec (4 months), 4 bulbs out and another flickering. Finally put in the 13W replacement. Tank is much much brighter.


















With 6.5w/g now, think I'll do some replanting and add in some red plants


----------



## diwu13

Bye bye LED. You're gonna have a hard time finding 13W bulbs though...


----------



## xenxes

Really? Hmm, found a bulb replacement. $11 for a bulb though, eh, that's like 1/2 the cost of the light+bulb. Read it's a proprietary connector  Anyone try modifying a standard connector?


----------



## diwu13

You can just use 10W bulbs haha. I was just saying since 13W is a hard size to find for 6500K. At walmart you can get 10W and 15W 6500K bulbs for $6 for 2


----------



## xenxes

One of the Amazon reviews said you had to modify the standard bulbs for it to fit, but I couldn't Google anything out. Would putting a 15W in it burn it out? 

I trimmed both tanks waaaay down, they look pretty barren now :/


----------



## diwu13

Hm.. yea you're right. It's not the standard socket I thought it was. Most sockets have a wattage rating you can put in. It'll tell you the max power the socket can handle. I think you should be able to mod it with a standard socket.. though I'm not sure how nice it would look after the mod.

Picture of barren tanks lol? What do you do with all the plants you trim out?


----------



## xenxes

Lol found it -- http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/169463-all-you-fluval-13watt-cfl-lamp.html

Apparently plastic collar is removable, and they have 13W bulbs @ Walmart, yay Walmart!

I'll take pics tmr when I finish planting, I usually throw away the cabomba since they're so common and prolific. The plants I like I don't have enough of since they grow so slow.


----------



## diwu13

Oh nice find! You have to shave the ends off those bulbs though it seems. But yea much cheaper haha. Let me know what pricing it is at your walmart for those bulbs!


----------



## philemon716

Hey xenxes - 

I've a question on the Elite hagen you have in your tank. In my tiny 1 gallon tank, the Elite seems to output quite a strong flow. Did you mod yours in anyway to minimize the flow? If so can you share your method?

Thanks!


----------



## xenxes

Inside the filter I added: 1 mini-packet of carbon, and 1 mini packet of biomedia (cut it open, dumped some out, and sowed/superglued it back)

Outside I cut some of the inside sponge to superglue to intake, and stuffed a tiny piece to the output nozzle (this is all you need to slow the flow, I added biomedia for more bacteria surface)

Wait for superglue to dry for an hour before putting it in the water.


----------



## philemon716

Thanks! Will try this out.


----------



## Disher

Is the Ikea LED lamp still working out for you? It has a very clean look to it, looks great! Interested in purchasing a similar light for my bowl. Sorry if I missed it before, but what substrate are you using for the bowl? Thanks.


----------



## xenxes

Still works, not as bright as the Fluval 13W CFL, but definitely beats Spec's stock LED.

Here's an unedited photo so you can see the difference in lighting. 










I cut them both back a lot. Going to replant the Spec soon as I get some red plant clippings ready.

Yanked out all the stems in the bowl, going to stick with crypts in the center:


----------



## bettaICS

I'm new to this forum however I've been follwoing your thread closely and I admire your Fluval Spec setup so much that I want to mimic something similar in my office. I have a few questions though!

1.) Do you still treat your water with conditioner before adding
2.) Will LEDs for the spec be required if I have a lot of natural light entering from an adjacent window
3.) I didn't notice a heater within any of your pictures, if I have a 17w heater inside the tank will it affect the plants?


Sorry I have so many questions but I would like to understand how planting a tank works before I attempt this venture at work


----------



## xenxes

bettaICS said:


> I'm new to this forum however I've been follwoing your thread closely and I admire your Fluval Spec setup so much that I want to mimic something similar in my office. I have a few questions though!
> 
> 1.) Do you still treat your water with conditioner before adding
> 2.) Will LEDs for the spec be required if I have a lot of natural light entering from an adjacent window
> 3.) I didn't notice a heater within any of your pictures, if I have a 17w heater inside the tank will it affect the plants?
> 
> 
> Sorry I have so many questions but I would like to understand how planting a tank works before I attempt this venture at work


(1) Always treat your water with conditioner, chlorine will evaporate, but chloramine found in tap water will not, it's harmful to your fish, and worse, will kill off all the good bacteria required to filter the water. A 500ml bottle of Prime will last you maybe 1-3 years for such a small tank. If it's heavily planted, well established, and scarcely stocked you will not even need to do water changes (plants eat up all the nitrates).

(2) Indirect light is always recommended, otherwise the plants will lean towards the natural light unless you keep rotating the tank every few days. 

(3) The heater will not affect the plants, you could keep it in the back compartment where the pump is. I recommend cutting a few slits into the water pump tubing so that compartment gets more flow and evenly distribute the temperature in your tank.

I wrote a brief article on starting a new planted aquarium here if you're interested in reading further.


----------



## bettaICS

xenxes said:


> (1) Always treat your water with conditioner, chlorine will evaporate, but chloramine found in tap water will not, it's harmful to your fish, and worse, will kill off all the good bacteria required to filter the water. A 500ml bottle of Prime will last you maybe 1-3 years for such a small tank. If it's heavily planted, well established, and scarcely stocked you will not even need to do water changes (plants eat up all the nitrates).
> 
> (2) Indirect light is always recommended, otherwise the plants will lean towards the natural light unless you keep rotating the tank every few days.
> 
> (3) The heater will not affect the plants, you could keep it in the back compartment where the pump is. I recommend cutting a few slits into the water pump tubing so that compartment gets more flow and evenly distribute the temperature in your tank.
> 
> I wrote a brief article on starting a new planted aquarium here if you're interested in reading further.


Thanks for the quick response!

(1) I have more questions about the lighting. The issue that I have at work is the limitation of plugged devices. I don't mind leaving the filter and heater plugged in however the lightning may be fairly distracting with the building enters eco mode (all lighting within building dims either 25% or off depending on the floor). I have a fairly large window nearby which will provide a ton of lighting so I'm not sure if I'll need the LEDs. I guess just to further clarify the previous question, should I plug in the LED?

More questions,
(2) I currently leave the filter unplugged as the inflow/outflow is too strong for my Betta! (yes I have the tank already, just want to redo and possibly plant it). How did you modify the filtration system on the tank?


----------



## xenxes

(1) Not sure I understood this question. What happens when the building enters eco mode? Is the entire building wired to the same controller to reduce current/voltage output--I can't imagine this being the case since it would damage your electronic devices. Are you saying it would be distracting after work hours when all other lights are off? If so you can find a cheap mechanical timer for around $10, and only set the light to go on during work hours.

The LED is pretty weak and can only sustain some low light plants by itself (or with a lowly lit indirect window), you'll just have to do a little experimenting, it all depends what you want to grow. Unless your tank gets about 1-2 hours of direct sun also, I would still recommend a light.

(2) If you cut a slit in the tubing in the back compartment (where you will house the heater), it will divert flow to the compartment and decrease flow into the front fish area.


----------



## bettaICS

xenxes said:


> (1) Not sure I understood this question. What happens when the building enters eco mode? Is the entire building wired to the same controller to reduce current/voltage output--I can't imagine this being the case since it would damage your electronic devices. Are you saying it would be distracting after work hours when all other lights are off? If so you can find a cheap mechanical timer for around $10, and only set the light to go on during work hours.
> 
> The LED is pretty weak and can only sustain some low light plants by itself (or with a lowly lit indirect window), you'll just have to do a little experimenting, it all depends what you want to grow. Unless your tank gets about 1-2 hours of direct sun also, I would still recommend a light.
> 
> (2) If you cut a slit in the tubing in the back compartment (where you will house the heater), it will divert flow to the compartment and decrease flow into the front fish area.


Thanks for the reply!

Well I finally set it up but I definitely need to replant! Eventually, I would like to put a Betta in the tank however there's no space


----------



## xenxes

Like someone said, 2gs are a bit small even for a betta (5 imo is ideal). But I think one could live healthily in a spec, the filtration's amazing for such a little tank. 

Are those jungle vals in the front? If so they will get HUGE, over 2 feet tall. I would look into getting some foreground plants like marsilea minuta or HC/HM. Think I spot hornwort in the back, good oxygenator.


----------



## bettaICS

xenxes said:


> Like someone said, 2gs are a bit small even for a betta (5 imo is ideal). But I think one could live healthily in a spec, the filtration's amazing for such a little tank.
> 
> Are those jungle vals in the front? If so they will get HUGE, over 2 feet tall. I would look into getting some foreground plants like marsilea minuta or HC/HM. Think I spot hornwort in the back, good oxygenator.


I know but this is the best I can do for now.

You're right about the jungle vale. Got them for free but should I uproot them?

I also have Amazon grass in the front and the plant in the back is green cabomba. I'm looking for a small stone head to put in for an amazon feel to the tank.


----------



## xenxes

They will grow very fast and overtake the tank. If you want to keep/trim them, you should move them to the back 

I had a pagoda in my tank to use as a betta home, then decided to remove it. I feel like if you're going to have anything alive in here, more plants = better. Since it's such a small space I'd utilize every inch of it. 

Check the shop & swap--canada, if you didn't live in Canada I could mail you a sampler pack of clippings I have in my tanks  But I think the Dept. of Agriculture regulates pretty strictly, and the permit/custom fees wouldn't make it worthwhile.


----------



## bettaICS

xenxes said:


> They will grow very fast and overtake the tank. If you want to keep/trim them, you should move them to the back
> 
> I had a pagoda in my tank to use as a betta home, then decided to remove it. I feel like if you're going to have anything alive in here, more plants = better. Since it's such a small space I'd utilize every inch of it.
> 
> Check the shop & swap--canada, if you didn't live in Canada I could mail you a sampler pack of clippings I have in my tanks  But I think the Dept. of Agriculture regulates pretty strictly, and the permit/custom fees wouldn't make it worthwhile.


Ill keep trimming the plants. I wanted to create an amazon theme but I cant find a stonehead similar to this one,









Would you know where I could find one small enough to fit in the spec?


Also, while trimming I found this little guy crawling up and down the side walls. Should I be concerned?


----------



## xenxes

That little guy is awesome! It's a malaysian trumpet snail, they eat leftover fish food and poo. They constantly move through and aerate the substrate the prevent dangerous gas buildups. It probably came in as a hitchhiker on one of your plants.

Oh I also noticed, is that heater in the front of the tank? The back right column would be a better place for it if you wanted to reduce the flow and make a slight cut in the tube, would also not obstruct the view.


----------



## bettaICS

xenxes said:


> That little guy is awesome! It's a malaysian trumpet snail, they eat leftover fish food and poo. They constantly move through and aerate the substrate the prevent dangerous gas buildups. It probably came in as a hitchhiker on one of your plants.
> 
> Oh I also noticed, is that heater in the front of the tank? The back right column would be a better place for it if you wanted to reduce the flow and make a slight cut in the tube, would also not obstruct the view.


Will my betta eat that snail?

The heater is in the back column of the tank . I still have to make the same modification for the one at work.

As for the stonehead, any idea where I can find a small one. I need 2


----------



## xenxes

Bettas will eat snails, but not MTS, their shells are way too hard so you're safe. As for the stonehead, I'd suggest to check Fleabay (e*b*aY*). I got a miniature budda statute for one of my tanks, but it's now well obscured by the plant growth. Just be sure it's safe for aquarium use, i.e. no copper.


----------



## bettaICS

xenxes said:


> Bettas will eat snails, but not MTS, their shells are way too hard so you're safe. As for the stonehead, I'd suggest to check Fleabay (e*b*aY*). I got a miniature budda statute for one of my tanks, but it's now well obscured by the plant growth. Just be sure it's safe for aquarium use, i.e. no copper.


 
Well, leave it to a young Betta to figure out to kill an MTS. Kept nipping at it for like 20 minutes.

I have a picture but I'll upload it later on


----------



## xenxes

Disappointed, the Fluval CFL 13w bulb burned out in a week. Good thing I had a spare IKEA led lying around.










Will have to go buy a new bulb, hope I can find the right one...

Also, my female betta passed away :/ she was soaking in a salt bath after I tried breeding again. Might be TDS shock since I changed her water pretty rapidly each day, or did too much salt/melafix. Ugh. At least her progeny lives on, note the little betta in the vase, looks just like mom.


----------



## atom

Sorry to hear about your female. 

Your light bulb burned out in a week? I would contact Fluval if it was one of theirs.


----------



## ValMM

I'm sorry your female died. But her baby is cute.


----------



## alfalfa

xenxes said:


> Disappointed, the Fluval CFL 13w bulb burned out in a week. Good thing I had a spare IKEA led lying around.





atom said:


> Your light bulb burned out in a week? I would contact Fluval if it was one of theirs.


This thread inspired me to buy one until I checked them out on Amazon. There were several comments about the proprietary bulb burning out fast. I vaguely remember someone writing that Hagen/Fluval will set you up with a replacement.


----------



## xenxes

I emailed Hagen and they're sending me a new, but I'm also going to Walmart this weekend to stock up on some 13ws.


----------



## diwu13

I heard tons of problems with the fluval light burning out early :\


----------



## alfalfa

xenxes said:


> I emailed Hagen and they're sending me a new, but I'm also going to Walmart this weekend to stock up on some 13ws.


They stock the same kind at Walmart? I got the impression from the Amazon reviews that the replacement bulb was pricey and only available through Hagen/Fluval. Of course it is just another bulb that they branded as their own, and TPT and the TPT people are a better resource than a few reviews.


----------



## xenxes

This is the problem with the stupid light:










All normal 13w CFLs have the 2 bar (bottom), the Fluval one has the 1 bar (top), and thus regular CFLs will not fit in the plastic connector. I'm trying to use a jagged knife to saw off the extra plastic to get it to fit, such a hassle tho.


----------



## xenxes

Oh yeah, saw these $3 vases at Walmart, pretty good construction. The image showed peace lily plants above and a betta living inside, my fiance wants more bettas, but I can't imagine them living in here, or having to take the top out to feed them.

I stuffed the top with a peace lily, a crypt on the substrate, both low light since this is unlit. Might throw in a few snails and a shrimp in each in a few weeks.










Sorry pic came out weird, overexposed ikea leds.


----------



## diwu13

Wow lol so many vases in your house now.

Honestly buying a cheap dremmel and Walmart lights is cheaper than only buying the Fluval lights


----------



## xenxes

Dremels are expensive, $100+? I need power tools though, but not right now  not just to cut a piece of plastic


----------



## xenxes

Baby Betta Growth:


























About a week apart.


----------



## diwu13

Oh wow. He's not cute anymore 

But hm.. yea. I guess something like a sander would work just as well.


----------



## @[email protected]

is he just contorting or does he have spinal deformities?


----------



## Lludu

i was just curious, are you using the JANSJÖ light from ikea for both of these tanks?

and if so, arnt they very low lighting for planted tanks? how are the plants growing.


----------



## xenxes

The 4W LEDs are enough to grow everything in there. I normally use the 13w fluval for the spec but waiting for replacement bulb in the mail.

I think the betta is female? And yes a bent spine at birth, but it seemed to have straightened a little.


----------



## xenxes

Spent some time sawing off the excess plastic to fit in my new bulb. It lit up slightly then burnt out again right away, guess I have a bad fixture, ugh. Wonder if Amazon takes returns w/o original product packaging,


----------



## Chrisinator

Found some vases that look similar to your first vase for free from my grandmother's house! I cant wait to start them up!


----------



## xenxes

The two with peace lilies in it were $5 Walmart vases sold at the aquarium section, glass is pretty thick. Post some pics when you get it setup!

In other news got my light replacement from Amazon. This one's been working for the past 2 days, let's hope it doesn't burn out.


----------



## ValMM

Yay for replacement services!


----------



## bitFUUL

Nice tanks xenxes, I'm especially liking the left bowl. After already eyeing that Ikea light, it's good to know you've gotten growth. I know what my next low tech plant experiment will be.


----------



## xenxes

Haven't updated a while, been several trimmings, baby fish got bigger.


----------



## diwu13

Hm.. wait. So the left bowl has the baby fish now? Where did the mom go?


----------



## xenxes

Mom died from the bettas' Klingon-like mating ritual :/


----------



## Basil

Sweet Pics. Love the growth!


----------



## diwu13

xenxes said:


> Mom died from the bettas' Klingon-like mating ritual :/


Oh no . You were so sneaky putting the baby in there and not saying anything :flick:


----------



## xenxes

Thx Basil. 

I'm sure I mentioned it in a footnote somewhere on pages 3-7 

Not doing that again, but now I know I can breed bettas successfully in a tupperware container.


----------



## xenxes

Massive mowing, and I'm selling these 2 on CL :/ time to downsize. $100 for everything a decent price? Probably spent ~200 on setting everything up, funny how even little tanks add up.


----------



## diwu13

Dang you hacked them a lot! Good luck with sale.


----------



## xenxes

Lol I didn't sell the stuff in here, threw it out 

20g got toooooooorrn down


----------



## diwu13

WUT?!! a waste


----------



## bettaICS

Hey xenxes,

Thanks for the tips on setting up my tank! I have a small problem, my plants keep dying in 1 of the Spec setups I have (I have 2, same plant).

Any idea as to why?


----------



## xenxes

Try sticking in a root tablet (osmocote) in the substrate, and dose some Excel, looks like algae on the leaves. You using the stock LED? If so the bottom will melt off due to lack of light.


----------



## bettaICS

Yes I'm currently using a stock light . 

Always nice to know algae is in the tank!

How can I combat algae?


----------



## xenxes

Flourish Excel, dose 1/2 recommended dose every other day until you see the little hairs on the bottom of the plant disappear. Get a nerite snail to eat algae.

I'd get a better light too, using the Fluval CFL 13W. The bottom of your plant is melting / it looks scraggly due to the LED.


----------



## xenxes

Spec Filter area, planted










The bowl, from the top










New FTS:










After restart + adding color. Bowl's due for another trimming, l. repens grow way too fast.


----------



## diwu13

Damn most of the l. repens you sent me all got like eaten . Only 3 stems made it.


----------



## xenxes

Those were repens growng outside in the bucket w/ HUGE roots, maybe you don't have enough fert?


----------



## xenxes

Something about bowls...


----------



## jemminnifener

Have you had any problems with biofilm or scum building up in the filter compartments? I've had the filter turned off for about a week on my 5g Fluval Spec, when I turned it on, it just blew filmy bits everywhere into the tank. When I checked inside the filter compartment, there was a biofilm on just about everything in there probably because of lack of water flow.


----------



## AquaAurora

xenxes said:


> *Current Status (6/19/12):*


Is that Brazilian Pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala) at the bottom of the vase?


----------



## CollegeKid

So I have recently tried setting up a vase similar to yours but I am running into a little bit of a problem. I have been trying to find a filter that would work well for a planted tank and yet still fit the inside of a curved vase. What filter do you use in this vase and do you think it would work well for shrimp. How long did it take for your vase to cycle?


----------

